# Estaciones de Tren en LIMA - CALLAO



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Creo que nadie respondio, pero esta es la Av Bolognesi exactamente el Parque Raimondi.




Miraflorino said:


> Eduardo,una consulta... Esta Estación estaba en la actual Avenida Bolognesi ????.. ó es la de la Avenida Pedro de Osma ????... aunque esa plazoleta la he visto más bien en la Bolognesi...


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Por lo visto la primera estación de desamparados funcionó en una sencilla casa colonial antes de que se construyera el actual edificio republicano.

saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Raúl : tengo entendido que empezó con el edificio republicano de 1912*

hasta donde sé,antes allí no había ninguna estación.. la que era la estación principal desde 1870 era Monserrate... luego pasó a segundo plano cuando se inauguró Desamparados...


cesium said:


> Por lo visto la primera estación de desamparados funcionó en una sencilla casa colonial antes de que se construyera el actual edificio republicano.
> 
> saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------

